# BufferedReader Socket



## frager (5. Nov 2005)

Hallo, 
ich hab zu dem thema jetzt noch nix gefunden hier also schreib ich halt mal meine Frage.
Ich will nen Client für IRC programmieren oder bessergesagt einen Bot aber das problem liegt jetzt daran, dass ich den BufferedReader vom Socket nicht richtig auslesen kann oder es da immer mal einen fehler gibt.


```
// inputS ist der stream vom socket mit s.getInputStream()
// this.in=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(inputS));
while(true){
    Gelesen= new String(in.readLine());
    System.out.println("--> "+Gelesen);
    this.ircAna.ReinMit(Gelesen);
}
```

Output...
--> NOTICE AUTH :*** Checking Ident
java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: String index out of range: -2
...at java.lang.String.substring(String.java:1480)
...at ircPack.IrcNachrichtEmpfang.<init>(IrcNachrichtEmpfang.java:37)
...at ircPack.IRCAnalyser.ReinMit(clIRC.java:419)
...at ircPack.ThNetzEmpfangIRC.run(clIRC.java:336)
...at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:536)

also da kommt dann NOTICE....
und bei der nächsten Zeile, die kommt gibt es dann einen fehler oder schon bei der Zeile. was ist denn da falsch??

..danke
gruss


----------



## Lim_Dul (5. Nov 2005)

> ...at ircPack.IRCAnalyser.ReinMit(clIRC.java:419)
> ...at ircPack.ThNetzEmpfangIRC.run(clIRC.java:336)



Diese Zeilen wäre vielleicht mal ganz interessant


----------



## frager (5. Nov 2005)

ja danke... da hab ich jetzt auch den fehler gefunden..
ich hab net daran gedacht das wenn man indexOf schreibt dass da dann auch ein negativer rückgabewert kommen kann


----------

